# Le Cordon Bleu, Paris -- Inquiry



## skiingontheroof (Nov 6, 2002)

Greetings, chefs and aspiring chefs alike --

I am wondering if anyone has heard anything about the quality of the program of Le Cordon Bleu in Paris. Le Cordon Bleu has a fabulous reputation, but I've never heard any first-hand accounts of students who attended the program. The only interaction I have had was with one of their little programs at Brown College here in Minneapolis -- and after touring the campus and speaking to people there, I was far from impressed. I am wondering if their actual Paris program is different, or is this "great" reputation just a whole lot of propaganda?

I will most probably be attending CIA next January, but if the LCB Paris (or Ottawa, potentially) is as good as it is supposed to be, I might seriously consider them.

Any thoughts?

Thank you all in advance for your help.

Michele


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm an '87 graduate of LCB-Paris. I revisited the school this summer and things have changed quite a bit. I would have a lot of advice and opinions to give you, but it would be based on what it is you're after in attending a school and whether you have experience now.


----------

